# Best Bay/Family Boat



## CRich917 (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm trying to get some ideas of where to start looking for a bay boat that will also be comfortable for the family to ride in. I would definately like something that could handle shallow water and fast enough to pull a tube/ski. I am even open to the idea of it being a duel console if the layout is great. 

With so many boats on the market I thought I would turn to the 2coolers to help me out.


Any suggestions that can lead me in the right direction would be greatly appreciated.

-Chris


----------



## KingTut (May 19, 2005)

Pathfinder 2400 TRS


----------



## CRich917 (Apr 7, 2011)

Just to give you guys an idea. I've been looking at boats in the 22' range with a 150/200 on the back. I won't be doing any deep fishing, mostly bays and some freshwater with the family.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Frontier 210 or 2104. Purchased mine for the same reasons. Willing to show it off on the water if you are out my way.


----------



## CorkPopper (Jul 6, 2009)

http://www.ronhoover.com/MarineShow...eldIDs/-1/SearchValues/hurricane/Default.aspx


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Oh lord, here we go again... Please do a search, I chose the Blue Wave 2400 Pure Bay for Seating, Ride Comfort, and Storage pretty much in that order. The 2200 Pure Bay is similarly configured, just a little smaller. Both the 2200 and 2400 can seat 8 comfortably, I have had 9 on board and all were seated comfortably... 

I will again state that I think the Pathfinder is a great fishing boat, but I think it is lacking as a family boat in the seating areas.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

ReelWork said:


> Oh lord, here we go again... Please do a search, I chose the Blue Wave 2400 Pure Bay for Seating, Ride Comfort, and Storage pretty much in that order. The 2200 Pure Bay is similarly configured, just a little smaller. Both the 2200 and 2400 can seat 8 comfortably, I have had 9 on board and all were seated comfortably...
> 
> I will again state that I think the Pathfinder is a great fishing boat, but I think it is lacking as a family boat in the seating areas.


My budget required I buy on the secondary market. There weren't very many preowned 2200's in my price range. Had I been able to buy new, I'd have gotten the PB 2200 with a Yamaha 4.2L F250 no doubt. My dream combo.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

ATX 4x4 said:


> My budget required I buy on the secondary market. There weren't very many preowned 2200's in my price range. Had I been able to buy new, I'd have gotten the PB 2200 with a Yamaha 4.2L F250 no doubt. My dream combo.


Hey now, your Frontier is plenty nice amigo!

I believe the 2200 Pure Bay is perhaps the best all around boat for the buck for the person who has the need to fish, ski and entertain. It will run Low-Mid 50's with a 200, the seating is the same as the 2400 and really isn't lacking on very many options.


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

I seriously wonder what the over/under is on need best family / fishing boat threads there will be this spring?

Five


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

ReelWork said:


> Hey now, _your Frontier is plenty nice_ amigo!
> 
> I believe the 2200 Pure Bay is perhaps the best all around boat for the buck for the person who has the need to fish, ski and entertain. It will run Low-Mid 50's with a 200, the seating is the same as the 2400 and really isn't lacking on very many options.


No doubt! I LOVE this boat. I'll admit the BW has more creature comforts. There are trades tho. For instance, the flared bow on the Frontier makes fishing with 2-3 on the front deck fairly easy which isn't very common for a 21-22' Vhull.


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Nautic Star 210 Coastal. It doesn't get any more bay/family than that one. We're picking ours up from Texas Marine next week.


----------



## CRich917 (Apr 7, 2011)

Lat22 said:


> Nautic Star 210 Coastal. It doesn't get any more bay/family than that one. We're picking ours up from Texas Marine next week.


Quick question about the Nautic Star. I read that it is a very wet boat in small chop. Do you have any opinions that say otherwise. I was looking at a nautic star here and moved away from it because of that.

PS. I am in for the over/under on the board for bay/family boat. ~4!! (Including mine)


----------



## C.Hern5972 (Jul 17, 2009)

Pure Bay 2200...


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Number_Five said:


> I seriously wonder what the over/under is on need best family / fishing boat threads there will be this spring?
> 
> Five


I willtake the OVER! LOL


----------



## CRich917 (Apr 7, 2011)

Ok, some Blue Waves have a smooth looking bottom inside of the boat and others look completely different. What is the purpose of this and is there any pros/cons of each?


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

CRich917 said:


> Ok, some Blue Waves have a smooth looking bottom inside of the boat and others look completely different. What is the purpose of this and is there any pros/cons of each?


Not sure what you mean. Are you referring to how some have the clean liner with a nonskid pattern while some others are more of a gelcoat finish with a paint splatter?

If so, it ends up being personal preference and aethetics for the most part.


----------



## BigWW79 (Jul 12, 2011)

I have a 2110 Nautic Star with a Yamaha 150. I love it. I stay pretty dry. There were a couple trips offshore that got me wet but in the bays, jetties, and the lakes it's a smooth ride. I have a wife and 2 kids and to me, any 21-22 ft bay boat is gonna give you what your looking for. We water ski/tube at the lake in the summer almost every other weekend (when were not fishing).


----------



## CRich917 (Apr 7, 2011)

ReelWork said:


> Not sure what you mean. Are you referring to how some have the clean liner with a nonskid pattern while some others are more of a gelcoat finish with a paint splatter?
> 
> If so, it ends up being personal preference and aethetics for the most part.


Yes, that's exactly what I was thinking of. Most I find have the paint splatter finish. So there isn't any quality difference in the boat?


----------



## CRich917 (Apr 7, 2011)

Anyone have an opinion on a Frontier?


----------



## Number_Five (Feb 14, 2012)

ATX has quite a bit of info on his and he'll give you honest feedback.

Five


----------



## 2400tman (Jul 31, 2011)

Frontiers are very solid well made boats. Bill kenner builds them


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

2400tman said:


> Frontiers are very solid well made boats. Bill kenner builds them


^^^^what he said. He ought to know. He owned this boat for the first 4 years of her existence before selling to me. I love my Frontier. If you go with the 21'5" model, make sure you get the 200 HP. IMO it lacks with a 150...especially when you have several folks in the boat and try to pull a tube.

Great all around boat, lots of value, good quality, certainly not the fit and finish of a 60k boat but still a very solid boat.

I'll again offer a wet test if you are in my area.


----------



## Suga Buga 1 (Nov 30, 2011)

I like pathfinder and the folks over at mt. Houston marine made me a good deal!!!


----------



## Suga Buga 1 (Nov 30, 2011)

*pathfinder is the one*

check out MT.Houston marine they made me a good deal!!!:texasflag


----------

